# Bulova Up Down



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Just got this one back from Silver Hawk. I think the result was terrific:










He restored one for me a couple years ago, with a different colour combo. Here it is:


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

I agree....stunning. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

A fabulous piece of history lovely :yes:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Great stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice aren't they?

my crappily photographed one says hi!


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

We seem to have similar tastes ... I have both of the watches you show above, which are both in cushion-style cases, but mine are in round cases. Here's a shot of my black/red one ... the other one seems to be one of the many watches I don't have photos of on Photobucket. :sadwalk:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It's such a shame that watch making has virtually disappeared in the USA, the designs that came out of America in the 1950' and 60's were stunning. Not that I'd dismiss the earlier designs from the 1920's and 30'S. :wink:

A Piping Rock would suit me perfectly.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Feeling a bit left out that mine doesn't have a tuning fork second hand, wonder if it's a replacement?


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

accutron trained salesmen to replace movments. this did not work well. it did put a lot movments on the market for us. i have found a few


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

> Feeling a bit left out that mine doesn't have a tuning fork second hand, wonder if it's a replacement?


There were so many hand/dial combos, hard to say -- I CAN tell you that I've seen your watch with a silver tuning fork second hand.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

And one of mine:


----------

